# Handle remove



## bathonuk (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi guys. I am rehandling my suisin densyo yanagiba and kono hd and I can't remove the handles. I tried many ways even Maxim's but i think that they may be glued in. Any suggestions?? I want to try something else before I will sand them on the belt sander.


----------



## Mike9 (Apr 13, 2013)

There is glue in HD I just rehandled mine. I got it off the Maxim does his, but the ferrule cracked in the process. My Yoshihiro I had to wrap in cardboard, chuck in my vise and chisel off. I quarter the handle from the butt end and continue if necessary. I had to chisel the handle off my Tanaka as well when I did that.


----------



## mhenry (Apr 13, 2013)

Sometimes they just won't come off and applying too much force isn't good. Smash them in a vice


----------



## Mike9 (Apr 13, 2013)

Make sure you use a sharp chisel if you go that route. The Ho is quarter cut and should split with just a sharp tap.


----------



## cwrightthruya (Apr 13, 2013)

Is there a way to get them off without destroying the handle? Say if you want to use the removed handle on a different knife?


----------



## bathonuk (Apr 13, 2013)

thanks guys. I don't care about kono hd but i like suisin handle. I think that i will sand them on belt sander. Chisels will damage them anyway.

cwrightthruya you can use same technique as maxim. I can't find his video but there is mine as well:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gg3RpeoVO1w


----------



## cwrightthruya (Apr 13, 2013)

Sadly, I've broken 2 handles/ferrules using that technique on glued handles. This only seems to work if the handles are "burned in" with no epoxy. And I have a custom handle that I need to remove, one that if I shattered would make me cry.


----------



## bathonuk (Apr 13, 2013)

You see that handle on my video was glued in. It was Fu-rin-ka-zan nakiri. Unfortunately i had to grind off handle on the suisin. It was the best traditional handle i've ever seen and i really liked it:/ Can you burn hole in the stabilised wood or it's better to not try it??


----------



## TB_London (Apr 14, 2013)

Sealing the handle in a bag and then immersing in boiling water may soften the epoxy enough to make it easier to tap off. The heat may not be friendly to the wood though, maybe worth a try before smashing it


----------



## bathonuk (Apr 15, 2013)

Hey TB your idea was great. I regret that I didn't know that yesterday when i was sanding off suisin handle. I've puted handle into the bag and then boiled it for a while... nothing. Then i removed bag and boiled handle. It took me maybe half hour and i smashed my handle remove wood but i took it off. Very good way to save handles. Will definitely use it in the future. Thanks


----------



## Jmadams13 (Apr 15, 2013)

How long in the boiling water? I have a glued on handle I want to remove, but try to save. Would cutting the overflow glue from the handle and tang help any? What about some type of solvent like acetone?


----------



## bathonuk (Apr 16, 2013)

I just have drown handle in to the water for minute holding the heel to check temperature. Then i've used maxim way to remove the handle. It took several times of drowning and hammering. I've destroyed piece of wood and it took me maybe 30 hour. But it is possible.


----------



## Jmadams13 (Apr 16, 2013)

So you couldn't save the handle? 

I'm really hoping to save this one. The epoxy is all globbed up at the entry point, so I started "chipping" away at it with an exacto knife to get the runout off enforce I try. Also going to try some type of solvent. Has anyone tried anything to dissolve the epoxy/ glue? I'm not sure what it is.


----------



## bathonuk (Apr 16, 2013)

Oh no i saved the handle. I meant piece of wood which i am using to remove the handle. I've put the video few post earlier. I was hammering so much that i destroyed it but i've saved the handle


----------



## TB_London (Apr 16, 2013)

If the solvent softens the epoxy it'll likely soak into the wood and may interfere with any attempt to re epoxy it on. Most Epoxies are sufficiently temperature sensitive that heating weakens it enough to remove. I was removing the scales on a full tang and heated for 5 minutes, after which the pins were easy to knock through and the scales popped off without any damage. A hidden tang will take longer for the heat to penetrate I'd imagine.


----------



## bathonuk (Apr 16, 2013)

I can only tell you that if you want to unglue super glue (CA) the you can use de-bonder. Easy to buy in model building shops. I was building models and used it many times.


----------

